# Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2016)

Es scheint mal wieder aus der Versenkung geholt worden zu sein. Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. Ich würde mich einfach mal dafür interessieren, wie die Meinung dazu hier im Forum ist und verlinke mal einen Artikel von Telepolis dazu: Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen - Chaos oder Schlaraffenland? | Telepolis

Ich selber stehe dem ganzen sehr skeptisch gegenüber, obwohl unter Umständen bei dem einen oder anderen Punkt der BGE helfen könnte.

*1. Umfragen und Feldversuch wirklich repräsentativ? *Es wird in dem Artikel mit einer Umfrage für das BGE geworben, die sich auf die Motivation bezieht, bei erhalt von BGE weiterhin einer sozialversicherten Tätigkeit nachzugehen. Dabei wirken mir die Zahlen zu glatt. 60/30/10 sieht mir eher wie Willkühr oder zu kleinen Befragtenkreis aus. Die Gewichtung der Ergebnisse macht auch auf mich den Eindruck, als würde dort ein idealer Kreis befragt worden sein. 60% würden weiterarbeiten wollen wie bisher. 30% würden entweder weniger oder etwas anderes arbeiten. Nur 10% würden garnicht mehr arbeiten? Das wirkt dann doch etwas Realitätsfern. Das Warum nehme ich in Punkt 2 durch.

Der Feldversuch und die Profiteure selbigem ist meiner Meinung nach auch kaum glaubwürdig. Denn schließlich war den Nutzern klar, das dieses Pseudo-BGE nur für ein Jahr gezahlt wird. Dann ist logisch, das sich die Empfänger da nicht großartig drauf ausruhen können. Das BGE soll aber etwas unbefristetes werden. Da wird dann ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Empfänger deutlich entspannter die ruhige Kugel schieben.

*2. Bei dem Arbeitsmarkt? *Der Arbeitsmarkt ist geschwängert von Teilzeit- und Minijobs mit sehr geringen Verdienstmöglichkeiten. Viele arbeiten in diesen Berufen, da es meist etwas mehr wie ALG 2 gibt. Mit dem BGE sollen ja "angeblich" die Leute 1.000 € direkt aufs Konto bekommen. Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, das dann jemand, der einen solchen Job macht, diesen noch weiter ausübt. Es sei denn, er dürfte damit das BGE aufstocken. Das würde aber auch bedeuten, das diese Kandidaten dann auf einmal mit einer Teilzeitstelle und dem BGE deutlich mehr Geld zur Verfügung haben als die jenigen, die Vollzeit ihrem Beruf nachgehen und kein BGE bekommen. Ich bin mir an der Stelle also sicher, das bei Aufstockungsoption Teilzeitstellen sowie Minijobs einen enorm deutlicheren Boom erleben werden, wie er jetzt schon ist. Unternehmen werden dies zu nutzen wissen. Verwaltungskosten minimieren, in dem aus einer Vollzeitstelle 3 Minijobs gemacht werden. Das Unternehmen brauch zwar 3 mal so viele Mitarbeiter. Dafür muss die Firma nur noch die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Arbeitsunfallversicherung bei den Genossenschaften zahlen und den Angestellten das kleine Gehalt überweisen. Die Arbeiter haben dann bei 12-18 Stunden die Woche 1.450 € auf dem Konto.Theoretisch eine Win-Win-Situation für Arbeitnehmer und -geber. Schlecht nur für den Staat. Denn der kann garnicht so schnell gucken, wie ihm die Leute auf einmal auf der Tasche liegen.

Dieser Fall wird aber nicht eintreten. Der Staat wird versuchen, trotz BGE die Ausgaben noch zu drücken. Der BGE wird dann eher die Aufstockung sein und der Arbeiter maximal 1.000 € bekommen. Also bei Minijob die 450 € und durch BGE 550 €. Das allerdings würde bedeuten, das die meisten Minijobber und Teilzeitkräfte die Jobs einfach kündigen. Denn warum sollen die für eine Summe arbeiten, wenn sie die auch ohne Arbeit bekommen. Beide wege machen also nur dann Sinn, wenn diese wirklich auch strikt geregelt werden. Und das ist im Grunde nur möglich, wenn man sicherstellen kann, das niemand wegen dem BGE vorsätzlich kündigt. Und das wird der Staat nicht können. Entweder will man mit dem BGE sicherstellen, das der Bürger mindestens 1.000 € hat. Und das egal wie. Oder man lässt es bleiben. Denn genau dieses "egal wie" wird zum Problem. Denn beide Szenarien sind schlecht für den Staat. Aber letzteres Szenario dürfte für extrem steigende Löhne sorgen. Teilzeit und Minijobs finden kaum noch Abnehmer und die Vollzeitjobs müssen gut bezahlt werden, um interessant zu sein.

*3. Bei dem Wohnungsmarkt?* Wir haben ja jetzt schon zu wenig und zu teuren Wohnraum hier in Deutschland. Nun stelle man sich vor, das BGE steht jedem ab 18 Jahren zur Verfügung. Wie lange wird es dauern, bis die steigende Nachfrage das magere Angebot immens verteuert? Nicht sehr lange. Die volljährig werdende Generation lechzt doch schon nach dieser Gelegenheit. Pünklich zum Geburtstag in die eigene Wohnung und in die unabhängige Freiheit. Sprichwörtlich "die Füße unter dem Tisch" hervorholen. Was dann erst mit den darauf folgenden Generationen passieren könnte kommt unter Punkt 4.

*4. Bei den Aussichten auf den Nachwuchs?* Wir dürfen nicht den Fehler machen, nur in unserer oder in älteren  Generationen zu denken. Es kommen auch neue jüngere Generationen dazu.  Während wir und die älteren Generationen noch relativ arbeitswillig  sind, kann durch den BGE schon in der übernächsten Generation eine völlig extreme "Warum soll ich noch arbeiten"-Einstellung anerzogen werden. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das spätestens dann erkannt werden muss, das der BGE am Ende keine gute Idee gewesen ist. Ich kenne persönlich leider zu viele Familien, wo mir beim Anblick des Nachwuchses schlecht wird, das für mich eine Vermehrung dieser Einstellung absolut sicher ist.

*5. Seite 2 des Artikels:* Oha das zeigt deutlich, wie unkontrolliert das BGE gewünscht wird. Die erlaubte Schwarzarbeit habe ich ja im Punkt 2 mehr oder weniger thematisiert. Allerdings wird dort mit dem Wegfall vieler staatlicher Verwaltungsapparate vorgerechnet. Im Grunde ist das ja auch richtig. An vielen Stellen wird Geld einfach so verbrannt. Aber das kann man auch durch Effizienzsteigerung machen. Man muss nicht gleich alles streichen. Und die Subventionierungen sind leider auch nötig. So unsinnig sie auch sind, ist es genau das Werkzeug zur ultimativen Erpressung. Es ist genau das Machtinstrument, das den Unternehmen gegeben wurde, um dem Geber zu erpressen. Denn eigentlich ist Deutschland auf Grund seiner sozialen Gesetzeslage ein uninteressanter Wirtschaftsstandort. Unternehmen werden subventioniert, damit sie nicht ins günstigere Ausland abhauen. Warum zahlt man denn für einen Arbeiter von staatlicher Seite 10.000 €? Damit der Mitarbeiter den Konzernen auch nicht teurer wird als die Arbeitskräfte im Ausland. 

Um das einmal einen Absatz aus dem Artikel zu nehmen:


> Unterm Strich wird ein Wirtschaftsystem am Laufen gehalten, das ohne  staatliche Unterstützung gänzlich zusammenbrechen würde.


Das passiert durch die Subventionen, ohne die viele Unternehmen und Konzerne das Land verlassen würden.



> Direkt an die  Menschen ausgezahlt, hätten alle mehr davon, denn Geld, das ausgegeben  wird, steigert die Nachfrage, und nicht zuletzt würde auch die  Wirtschaft angekurbelt.


Das Wort "alle" stimmt leider überhaupt nicht. Denn wenn der Staat das BGE mit dem wegfall von Unternehmens-Subventionen finanzieren will, wird die Wirtschaft wegen dem Weggang der großen Unternehmen eine epische Talfahrt erleben, die selbst ein florierender Handel nicht mehr auffangen kann. Auch wenn es eigentlich beschissen ist, müssen diese Subventionen bleiben. Ansonsten überlebt der Staat das ganze nicht.



> Die vorhandenen Gelder wären nicht nur gerechter  verteilt, es entstünden für jeden Einzelnen auch neue Freiheiten.


Gerechtigkeit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Was für den Großteil der Menschen gerecht ist, wird in den Augen der Unternehmen und den Reichen nicht gerecht sein. Die Reichen werden komplett flüchten und die Unternehmen werden wo anders produzieren.

Das war mal ein etwas längerer Kommentar. Aber das Thema ist an sich auch recht interessant. Genug Platz für viele Sichtweisen und genug Stoff für Diskussionen.


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2016)

Sind nicht andere Länder das ganze gerade am Umsetzen? 
Vielleicht mal warten wie es da wird, aber am Ende kommen wir um ein BGE oder ähnliches nicht herum die Menschen werden nicht weniger und die Arbeit nicht gerade mehr.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Sind nicht andere Länder das ganze gerade am Umsetzen?
> Vielleicht mal warten wie es da wird, aber am Ende kommen wir um ein BGE oder ähnliches nicht herum die Menschen werden nicht weniger und die Arbeit nicht gerade mehr.


Wird halt interessant, wie es umgesetzt wird. Ob es wirklich "bedingungslos" ist oder nicht. Ich selbst kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das "bedingungslos" funktioniert.


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Februar 2016)

Ich bin für das stürzen des Finanzsystems, wird Zeit für etwas neues.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht was das bringen soll?
Ganz ehrlich....ich glaube die wenigsten würden dann wirklich noch arbeiten wollen.... das ist doch eine Abwärtsspirale.
Auch wenn man jetzt in Umfragen sagt: ich würde weiterarbeiten.....

Ich glaube wenn es schlag auf schlag kommt, denkt man sich irgendwann:
Ich stehe jeden morgen um 6 auf..... arbeite 8 -10 stunden in meinem Scheiss Job...... dafür das ich 500€ mehr habe als mein nachbar der sein gesamte leben in vollen Zügen genießen kann....
Ich mach das jetzt auch so.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Februar 2016)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich bin für das stürzen des Finanzsystems, wird Zeit für etwas neues.



Das sagen in der regel die Leute, die:
1) noch zu schule gehen und nicht arbeiten
2) arbeiten und ihren Job ******** finden und viel zu wenig Geld verdienen
3) einfach keinen bock haben was zu arbeiten


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was das bringen soll?
> Ganz ehrlich....ich glaube die wenigsten würden dann wirklich noch arbeiten wollen.... das ist doch eine Abwärtsspirale.
> Auch wenn man jetzt in Umfragen sagt: ich würde weiterarbeiten.....
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf? 
Nichts machen ist auf Dauer mehr als Öde die meisten Menschen suchen/brauchen eine Aufgabe und wenn man nicht mehr an Geld gebunden ist kann man Theoretisch den Job seiner Wahl nachgehen ohne auf das Geld achten zu müssen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2016)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich bin für das stürzen des Finanzsystems, wird Zeit für etwas neues.


Und das wäre?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Und das wäre?



Sozialismus, das hat ja bisher immer prächtig funktioniert


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Februar 2016)

Das mit dem BGE ist eigentlich gut aber der Staat wird ein Minus machen weil man Millionen auszahlt die von den arbeitenden mit Steuern gezahlt wurden. Oder will man das BGE versteuern um einen Teil wieder zu haben?? 
Würde keinen Sinn machen weil dann hat man nicht die 1000€ sondern weniger aber wie würde man es versteuern? Genau so wie das Gehalt versteuert wird? 

Ein Riesenproblem aber wäre die Arbeitslosigkeit, die würde Explosonsartig ansteigen, wer geht nich arbeiten wenn man Geld auch so bekommt? Manche würde weiter arbeiten weil sie es unbedingt wollen aber dann muss das ganze anders geregelt werden.

Beispiel:

Arbeiter A verdient 500€ im Monat bei einer 40h Woche und bekommt 1000€, hat also 1500€ zu Verfügung.
Arbeiter B verdient 250€ im Monat bei einer 20h Woche und bekommt 1000€, hat also 1250€ zu Verfügung.
Arbeiter C verdient 1000€ im Monat bei einer 40h Woche und bekommt Nichts, weil er schon 1000€ hat.

Entweder es verhält sich wie Arbeiter A und B und nicht wie C oder das ganze macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Nichts machen ist auf Dauer mehr als Öde die meisten Menschen suchen/brauchen eine Aufgabe und wenn man nicht mehr an Geld gebunden ist kann man Theoretisch den Job seiner Wahl nachgehen ohne auf das Geld achten zu müssen.



Da wird aber den Arbeitgebern die Sicherheit fehlen.
Wenn ich heute komme und morgen einfach keinen bock mehr habe und gehen kann und wieder in die grundsicherung falle kann das dem Arbeitgeber das Genick brechen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das mit dem BGE ist eigentlich gut aber der Staat wird ein Minus machen weil man Millionen auszahlt die von den arbeitenden mit Steuern gezahlt wurden. Oder will man das BGE versteuern um einen Teil wieder zu haben??
> Würde keinen Sinn machen weil dann hat man nicht die 1000€ sondern weniger aber wie würde man es versteuern? Genau so wie das Gehalt versteuert wird?
> 
> Ein Riesenproblem aber wäre die Arbeitslosigkeit, die würde Explosonsartig ansteigen, wer geht nich arbeiten wenn man Geld auch so bekommt? Manche würde weiter arbeiten weil sie es unbedingt wollen aber dann muss das ganze anders geregelt werden.
> ...



Nein, du rechnest das aus meiner Sicht falsch.
Die 1000€ bekommst du immer. Deswegen ja bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.
Wenn du arbeitest, kriegst du das verdiente Geld zusätzlich, es wird nicht angerechnet.
Du zahlst darauf Steuern -- nehme ich mal stark an -- aber sonst kassierst du es ein und hast dann eben mehr als 1000€.

Der vorteil ist:
Jeder hat ein Grundeinkommen und kann damit am sozialen Leben der Gemeinschaft teilnehmen.
Der, der arbeitet, bekommt mehr Geld und kann sich luxuriös Dinge erfüllen, wie Urlaub, ein Auto, und sowas.
Denn, wenn man sowas einführt, muss man auch eine Menge anderer Dinge machen. Wohnraum schaffe, der bezahlbar ist.
Kindertagesstätten, die bezahlbar sind. Vernünftige Bildung.
Geringe Kosten bei Energie und Lebensmittel -- also Grundbedürfnisse müssen preiswert sein und dürfen keiner Spekulation unterliegen.
Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, ist Luxus und kann entsprechend besteuert werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Februar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da wird aber den Arbeitgebern die Sicherheit fehlen.
> Wenn ich heute komme und morgen einfach keinen bock mehr habe und gehen kann und wieder in die grundsicherung falle kann das dem Arbeitgeber das Genick brechen.



Und genau das kann einem ganzen Land schaden, oder der halben Welt wenn weitere Länder auf die Idee kommen sowas zu machen. Sollte unsere Welt zu 98% von Robotern und Maschinen bedient werden dann hat sich das Problem fast gelöst, aber nur fast. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, du rechnest das aus meiner Sicht falsch.
> Die 1000€ bekommst du immer. Deswegen ja bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.
> Wenn du arbeitest, kriegst du das verdiente Geld zusätzlich, es wird nicht angerechnet.
> Du zahlst darauf Steuern -- nehme ich mal stark an -- aber sonst kassierst du es ein und hast dann eben mehr als 1000€.
> ...




Wie ich schon geschrieben habe,es macht nur Sinn wenn man die 1000€ bekommt zusätzlich zum Gehalt, aber nicht wenn man das nur bekommt wenn man unter einer bestimmten Gehaltsgrenze fällt.


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und genau das kann einem ganzen Land schaden, oder der halben Welt wenn weitere Länder auf die Idee kommen sowas zu machen. Sollte unsere Welt zu 98% von Robotern und Maschinen bedient werden dann hat sich das Problem fast gelöst, aber nur fast.
> 
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe,es macht nur Sinn wenn man die 1000€ bekommt zusätzlich zum Gehalt, aber nicht wenn man das nur bekommt wenn man unter einer bestimmten Gehaltsgrenze fällt.



Deswegen heißt es auch Bedingungslos  ist nur die Frage ob wenn es in Erwägung kommt überhaupt ein BGE wird.

@warawarawiiu
Ich weiß gerade nicht was ich darauf Antworten soll bin wohl schon zu Müde vielleicht Morgen.
Eventuell ist es bis dahin auch beantwortet wenn nicht Versuche ich es Morgen früh für dich noch einmal Ausführlicher .


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2016)

Es darf kein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geben das ist Fakt.

Aber wir können das Vermögen trotzdem besser umverteilen, meiner Meinung nach
nach geht das über die Steuern am besten. Die Reichen sollen direkt für die, die weniger
verdienen mitbezahlen, aber dafür müssen die, die davon profitieren auch zur Arbeit gebracht werden
es gibt immer was zu tun und da der Staat bezahlt kann die Person auch etwas für den Staat tun.
Sagen wir man bekommt statt H4 etwa 1500€, dann kann die Leute doch auch 20 Stunden oder so arbeiten
lassen also die Straßen säubern etc
Können die ja so lange machen bis die nen anderen Job haben, denn sie sollen ja nicht dauerhaft so etwas machen.

Es muss also trotzdem irgendwie unangenehm sein keinen Job zu haben, als reine Motivation
und es muss sich lohnen zu studieren etc


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es darf kein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geben das ist Fakt.
> 
> Aber wir können das Vermögen trotzdem besser umverteilen, meiner Meinung nach
> nach geht das über die Steuern am besten. Die Reichen sollen direkt für die, die weniger
> ...



Falls du mal längere Zeit auf Arbeitssuche warst dann weisst du das sowas nicht angenehm ist  Die Reichen werden doch nicht zahlen für andere, was haben sie davon? Nichts!  Eher sollen die Reichen Unternehmen unterstützen die kurz vor dem Bankrott sind damit diese mehr Mitarbeiter einstellen können. 
Ist natürlich einfacher gesagt als getan aber das würde dem ganzen deutlich mehr helfen als höhere Steuern, mal ein Beispiel: 

Du verdienst 2000€ im Moment, wenn du aber eine Lohnerhöhung bekommst und dann 2100€ verdienst dann gehörst du zu einer anderen Steuergruppe und zahlst Prozentual mehr Steuern also hast du weniger von deinem Gehalt und deiner Lohnerhöhung.  (Das war nur ein Beispiel und ist nicht 100% Korrekt)


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

> Falls du mal längere Zeit auf Arbeitssuche warst dann weisst du das sowas nicht angenehm ist


Dafür bin ich zu jung 
Aber ich hab es an meinem Vater gesehen, aber du weißt ja wie viele Menschen anders sind.


> Die Reichen werden doch nicht zahlen für andere, was haben sie davon? Nichts!


Das ist die Aufgabe des Staates dafür zu Sorgen, die Gefahr ist halt die Flucht der Reichen...


> Du verdienst 2000€ im Moment, wenn du aber eine Lohnerhöhung bekommst und dann 2100€ verdienst dann gehörst du zu einer anderen Steuergruppe und zahlst Prozentual mehr Steuern also hast du weniger von deinem Gehalt und deiner Lohnerhöhung.  (Das war nur ein Beispiel und ist nicht 100% Korrekt)


Kalte Progression halt,
nichts was man nicht ändern kann


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe,es macht nur Sinn wenn man die 1000€ bekommt zusätzlich zum Gehalt, aber nicht wenn man das nur bekommt wenn man unter einer bestimmten Gehaltsgrenze fällt.



Das ist ja das Prinzip des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens.
Alles, was du durch Arbeit oder was auch immer dazu verdienst, kommt auf die 1000€ drauf. Da wird nichts abgezogen.
Nur muss da eben auch eine Menge anderer Sachen mit geändert werden.
So muss der Verdienst durch Arbeit gestärkt werden im Vergleich zum Verdienst durch Kapital.
Die Steuern auf Arbeit müssen geringer werden, die Steuern auf Kapitalerträge steigen. Das Sozialsystem und damit auch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen muss von allen aufgebracht werden. Je mehr sie verdienen, desto mehr zahlen sie, keine Beitragsbemessungsgrenze mehr.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es darf kein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geben das ist Fakt.



Ich finde, dass das Prinzip auf jeden Fall diskutierbar ist.
Man müsste sich halt anschauen, welche Bedingungen erfüllt werden müssen, damit sowas funktionieren kann.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wir können das Vermögen trotzdem besser umverteilen, meiner Meinung nach
> nach geht das über die Steuern am besten.



Ja, theoretisch. Praktisch ist es aber so, dass die Reichen immer weniger zahlen, denn sie genehmigen sich Ausnahmen.
Sie zahlen keine Kapitalertragssteuer mehr, keine Erbschaftssteuer. Es gibt keine Steuern mehr auf Unternehmensveräußerungen. Seit Schröder sind eine Menge Abgaben für Reiche abgeschafft worden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Reichen sollen direkt für die, die weniger
> verdienen mitbezahlen, aber dafür müssen die, die davon profitieren auch zur Arbeit gebracht werden
> es gibt immer was zu tun und da der Staat bezahlt kann die Person auch etwas für den Staat tun.
> Sagen wir man bekommt statt H4 etwa 1500€, dann kann die Leute doch auch 20 Stunden oder so arbeiten
> ...



Das wird nicht funktionieren, denn die Leute werden das als Strafe ansehen, als Zwang und es geht ja darum, jemanden ein Grundeinkommen zu geben, an das keinerlei Zwänge oder Bedingungen geknüpft sind.
Solche Arbeiten, wie du sie als Beispiel nennst, müssen einfach auch gut bezahlt werden, dann gibt es eine Menge Leute, die den Job dann auch machen.
Bei uns ist das aber aktuell so, dass nur produktive Arbeit gut bezahlt wird.
Der Arbeiter am VW Band verdient eine Menge Geld.
Die Erzieherin im Kindergarten verdient sehr wenig, weil ihre Arbeit nicht produktiv ist.
Deswegen verdienen auch Altenpfleger kein Geld, auch deren Arbeit ist nicht produktiv.
Und wenn du davon wegkommst, den Leuten das bezahlst, was angemessen ist, zuzüglich zum bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen, wirst du eine andere Wirtschaftspolitik haben, eine andere Gesellschaft. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Gesellschaft, denn auch die Leute, die jetzt ausgegrenzt sind, weil sie keine Arbeit haben, keine Perspektiven besitzen, können dadurch am gesellschaftlichen Leben mitwirken und es mitgestalten. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es muss also trotzdem irgendwie unangenehm sein keinen Job zu haben, als reine Motivation
> und es muss sich lohnen zu studieren etc



Es lohnt sich immer zu studieren, denn dadurch steigst du gesellschaftlich nach oben und hast andere Perspektiven als wenn du nur dein Grundgehalt bekommst.
Es geht auch nicht darum, den Leuten, die gebildet sind und gute Jobs haben, das Wasser abzugraben.
Es geht darum, den Leuten, die nichts haben, ein Standbein zu geben, auf das sie sich immer verlassen können. Das bringt Sicherheit im Leben. Das sorgt dafür, dass keine Ausgrenzung erfolgt, das sorgt wiederum dafür, dass keiner in die Fänge von dubiosen Leuten gerät.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kalte Progression halt,
> nichts was man nicht ändern kann



Ja, komisch nicht. 
Jeder Politiker, der in Talkshows darauf angesprochen wird, findet das total blöd mit der kalten Progression.
Aber trotzdem ändert das niemand.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (3. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es eher ratsamer, statt eine fixe Summe aus ALG2 ein bedingungsloses Einkommen zu machen. Meiner Meinung sollten Kürzungen entfallen. Der Satz sollte auf 450€ angehoben werden und statt 100€ vllt. 200€ dazuverdienen lassen. Denn so würden Minijobs auch für Arbeitgeber einfacher zu händeln sein. Denn für 100€ (1x die Woche arbeiten für 3-4 Stunden arbeiten) bieten selten AG's Jobs an. Aber bei 200€ könnte es interessanter werden und könnte auch Langzeitarbeitslose motivieren. 200€ ist schon viel Geld für die und für einmal 7-8 Stunden die Woche würden die sich bestimmt aufraffen können.

Wohngeld gibt es dann weiterhin extra und bleibt außerhalb der Kontrolle des Empfängers. Außerdem könnte man durch die aktive Minijob-Vermittlung die zusätzlichen Sozialleistungen an neuen Bedingungen knüpfen, da diese nicht mehr zum Grundeinkommen gehören. Etwa wenn jemand nicht arbeiten kann oder keine Minijobs unter zumutbaren Bedingungen existieren.

Aber Fakt ist, das zu viele Leute viel zu viel Geld haben und davon etwas ins Sozialsystem muss.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. Februar 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist, das zu viele Leute viel zu viel Geld haben und davon etwas ins Sozialsystem muss.



Dieses Geld wirst du in einer globalisierten Welt aber nicht in dein Sozialsystem bekommen. Wenn du jemandem mit entsprechenden Geldmitteln an eben dieses möchtest, dann wird der immer einen legalen Weg finden dieses Geld an deinem System vorbei zu schleusen. Es gibt Ideenschmieden die nichts anderes machen als entsprechende Möglichkeiten aufzudecken und Umgehungssysteme zu entwickeln.  Dahinter stehen regelmäßig die besten Studienabsolventen entsprechender Fachgebiete Jura, Steuern, BWL, VWL, etc. Diese Personen sind also regelmäßig fähiger und motivierter als die Leute die Gesetzesentwürfe erstellen.

bzgl. des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens.
Habe ich da einen Denkfehler oder würde das nicht die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich weiter vergrößern?

Wenn jede Person unabhängig von anderen Einflüssen 1000,-€ bekommt, dann führt das doch schlicht dazu das die Preise für alles mögliche sich so entwickeln das man auch 1000,-€ mehr im Monat ausgeben wird. Damit wären die "reichen" Unternehmer wieder im Vorteil, da dieses Geld ja am Ende sozusagen bei Ihnen ankommen würde, denn ihre eigenen Ausgaben steigen sicher nicht in dem selben Verhältnis wie die Einnahmen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Dieses Geld wirst du in einer globalisierten Welt aber nicht in dein Sozialsystem bekommen. Wenn du jemandem mit entsprechenden Geldmitteln an eben dieses möchtest, dann wird der immer einen legalen Weg finden dieses Geld an deinem System vorbei zu schleusen.



Das ist ja Sache der Politik, diese "legalen Wege" zu beseitigen.
Dazu muss man natürlich erst mal eine gemeinschaftliche Wirtschaftspolitik machen.
Die ist ja nicht mal in den Kommunen in Deutschland gleich, selbst da wird schon getrickst und geschoben, damit man Unternehmen anlocken kann.
Wären aber Steuersätze gleich, spielte es keine Rolle mehr, wo sich das Unternehmen ansiedelt oder was produziert oder was eben sonst.
Entscheidend ist hierbei den Finanzsektor wieder einzufangen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wären aber Steuersätze gleich, spielte es keine Rolle mehr, wo sich das Unternehmen ansiedelt oder was produziert oder was eben sonst.
> Entscheidend ist hierbei den Finanzsektor wieder einzufangen.



Was sollte denn Länder wie Tonga oder Vanuatu dazu bewegen ihre Steuersätze anzupassen. In einer Welt in der sich Steuersätze global vereinheitlichen lassen, da funktioniert auch der Kommunismus problemlos. In einer weitgehend Kapitalistisch geprägten Welt ist ein solcher "Idealzustand" aber m.E. vollkommen realitätsfern.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass Tonga ein Interesse hat, Stahlindustrie oder Aluminiumhütten auf den Inseln anzusiedeln.
Die haben andere Punkte, die interessant sind.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (3. Februar 2016)

Man bedenke aber auch, das staatsübergreifend nicht nur die Steuern relevant sind. Deutlich wichtiger ist da eher der durchschnittliche Lebensstandard und damit verbunden auch das Mindestgehalt. Denn die Ausgaben dürften schon erheblich größer als die Steuern sein.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Du musst die Menschen näher zusammen bringen.
Das bedeutet für Deutschland, dass man nicht jeden Tag Fleisch essen muss und dass auch nicht jeder ein Auto braucht. Das öffentliche Verkehrsnetz ausbauen, es kostenfrei zur Nutzung anzubieten, das würde schon was bringen.
Und andere Staaten, ich denke da vor allem an China, müssen sich mal Gedanken machen, ob sie die Umwelt weiterhin so schädigen wollen, wie sie es aktuell tun.
Abgesehen davon, dass es sowieso schon viel zu viele Menschen auf der Erde gibt -- ein Trend, der sich weiter fortsetzen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Die Menschen näher zusammen bringen... 
Ich würde eher sagen schneller. 

Sieh dir mal Hyperloop an, mit so nem Ding könnte man, wenn Musk's Vorstellung passt auch von Dörfern unkompliziert und sehr schnell in die Großstadt gependelt werden. 
Mein absoluter Traum. 

Zum Fleisch, jain ich mag den Geschmack, aber wenn wir es künstlich und gesund produzieren können gerne.


----------



## efdev (3. Februar 2016)

Oder einfach drauf Verzichten und aus Fleisch wieder etwas Besonderes machen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

Ob das wirklich so eine gute Idee ist? Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen da es a.) Personengruppen gibt die partout nicht arbeiten wollen und denen sollte man nicht den Arsch vergolden, und b.) Leute denen das Grundeinkommen reicht und deshalb eine richtige Arbeit nicht für sinnvoll erachten. Egal wie man es dreht es ist nix für die heutige Wirtschaft wenn man keine Selbstversenkung anstrebt


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich so eine gute Idee ist? Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen da es a.) Personengruppen gibt die partout nicht arbeiten wollen und denen sollte man nicht den Arsch vergolden, und b.) Leute denen das Grundeinkommen reicht und deshalb eine richtige Arbeit nicht für sinnvoll erachten. Egal wie man es dreht es ist nix für die heutige Wirtschaft wenn man keine Selbstversenkung anstrebt



Und genau wegen diesen beiden Personengruppen wird sich die Arbeitslosigkeit erhöhen, ausser die Arbeitsplätze werden mit Asylbewerbern gedeckt die arbeiten müssen bevor sie BGE kriegen.


----------



## 100001 (3. Februar 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Da wird aber den Arbeitgebern die Sicherheit fehlen.
> Wenn ich heute komme und morgen einfach keinen bock mehr habe und gehen kann und wieder in die grundsicherung falle kann das dem Arbeitgeber das Genick brechen.



Heute ist es Umgekehrt,
der Arbeitgeber darf dich zu vielen zwingen weil er sicher sein kann:

A) Der Arbeiter kann sich den Jobverlust nicht leisten
B) Der nächste von der Arge steht schon an der Startlinie


Beim BGE 
müsste sich der Arbeitgeber mit gutem Arbeitsklima und Gehalt, die Sicherheit verdienen


Und so müsste es auch sein, der Arbeitgeber hat für das Wohl seiner Arbeiter zu sorgen,
nicht diese zu unterdrücke.

Derzeit ist es Sklaverei 2.0


Es müssen auch keine 1000 euro sein, sondern z.b. 600 euro das die Existenz gesichert ist(Lebensmittel, Strom, Wasser, Wohnung)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

So etwas könnte vielleicht aufgehen wenn man dafür einen Teil seiner " gewonnener Freizeit " für gemeinnützige Arbeit zur Verfügung stellt. Aber dafür müsste man das Gehalt splitten damit Arbeit noch erstrebenswert ist und ansonsten nur für das nötigste reichen sollte. Hm, so etwas in der Art gibt es ja schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher ratsamer, statt eine fixe Summe aus ALG2 ein bedingungsloses Einkommen zu machen. Meiner Meinung sollten Kürzungen entfallen. Der Satz sollte auf 450€ angehoben werden und statt 100€ vllt. 200€ dazuverdienen lassen. Denn so würden Minijobs auch für Arbeitgeber einfacher zu händeln sein. Denn für 100€ (1x die Woche arbeiten für 3-4 Stunden arbeiten) bieten selten AG's Jobs an. Aber bei 200€ könnte es interessanter werden und könnte auch Langzeitarbeitslose motivieren. 200€ ist schon viel Geld für die und für einmal 7-8 Stunden die Woche würden die sich bestimmt aufraffen können.



Man "darf" auch heute schon mehr hinzuverdienen, nur ab einer Bagatellgrenze von über 100 € wirds halt verrechnet. Die Anrechnungsquote da von derzeit 80% (!!! da rege sich noch mal jemand über die Lohnsteuer auf...) abzusenken würde das Annehmen einer Arbeit sicherlich attraktiver machen, aber aufgrund diverser Zwangs- und Drangsalierungsmaßnahmen gibt es da ohnehin keine so großen Probleme. Umgekehrt ist es politisch nicht gewünscht, den Niedriglohnsektor durch mehr Zuschüsse zu fördern - und genau darauf läuft das ja hinaus: Arbeitgeber müssten weniger Lohn zahlen und Jobs wären trotzdem attraktiv, weil der Staat ja zuschießt.
(womit ich persönlich eigentlich gar kein Problem hätte, wenn das Geld umgekehrt weit oben wieder eingetrieben werden würde, wo die Gewinne landen, die diese billigen Arbeitskräfte ermöglichen)




Zum Thema BLGE:
Hatten wir hier schon mal. Meine Meinung hat sich seitdem nicht geändert. Moralisch kein schlechter Gedanken, volkswirtschaftlich in einem geschlossenen System ein genialer (netto wird Bürokratie eingespart und Bürokratie ist die unproduktivste Verschwendung von Arbeitskraft überhaupt), aber ein praktisch ein katastrophales Konzept - wir leben nämlich nicht in einem geschlossenen System "Deutschland". Das Grundeinkommen erscheint nur finanzierbar, wenn dafür dutzende andere Hilfssysteme entfallen (ALG, Sozialhilfe, Kindergeld, Bafög, Ausbildungsvergütungen, Obdachlosenhilfe, kulturelle Förderungen,..............................) aber: Deren Verwaltungsaufwand entsteht auch um Berechtigte von Nichtberechtigten zu trennen. Und dabei geht es nicht nur um das Aussortieren von Leuten, die schon genug haben, sondern auch um Leute die überhaupt nicht berechtigt sind (und es auch nicht sein sollten), vom Deutschen Staat Unterstützung zu erhalten. Wir können aber weder in Deutschland lebende Ausländer ausschließen (sonst hat man das mit den Sozialsystemen gelöste Probleme wieder, dass ein Teil der hier lebenden in Situationen gerät, in denen sie nur noch durch Kriminalität überleben können), noch können wir allen die sich hier aufhalten ein BLGE zahlen (weil das dann sehr schnell ~7 Milliarden Menschen wären). Fazit also: BLGE erst dann, wenn wir es global einführen können.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Februar 2016)

BLGE wird Global so schnell nicht kommen weil ich bezweifle das gewisse Personen auf der Welt an sowas interessiert sind. Sie verdienen schon genug und auch wenn sie evtl. auch Geld erhalten, sind sie diejenigen die den größten Anteil davon durch Steuern zahlen.
Und ich sage "evtl auch Geld erhalten" weil es sein kann das im Kleingedrucktem steht das es ab einem gewissem Einkommen kein Geld gibt.
Wieso sollte der Staat den Reichen mehr Geld geben? Das ganze würde vom Volk deswegen gar nicht akzeptiert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

"so schnell"?
:rofl:
Meine Formulierungen waren eigentlich als Euphemismus für "unmöglich" gedacht. Dafür bräuchte es erst eine weltweite Angleichung der Lebensstandards und dann eine globale Sozialpolitik. So etwas haben wir im letzten halben Jahrhundert nicht einmal innerhalb Deutschlands geschafft, weltweit wird es auf Jahrtausende hinaus nicht geben.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. Februar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach steht dem BGE ein enormes Hindernis in Form des nicht hinterfragen Dogmas der Arbeit im Weg. Als "Arbeit" definiert sich heutzutage eine Beschäftigung auf regelmäßiger Basis welche ein Einkommen bringt. Andere Tätigkeiten werden zwar auch als Arbeit bezeichnet, doch der gemeinte Wortinhalt ist ein anderer, deswegen ist es ziemlich schwierig in dieser Debatte auf einen Nenner zu kommen. Z.B.: Die Leistung einer Mutter ist der wichtigste Anteil an Leistung innerhalb einer Gesellschaft, dennoch wird diese nicht mit dem Begriff der "Arbeit" gewürdigt, auch fallen Menschen welche sich freiwillig engagieren nicht in diese Gruppe und das obwohl deren Anteil dem der Arbeitenden mindestens ebenbürtig ist. 

Auch stellt sich die Frage was man als Gemeinschaft erreichen möchte und wie schwer da der Wunsch des Einzelnen gewichtet wird. Kaum ist man auf der Welt wird man in ein Räderwerk geworfen welches einem seine Rechte und Pflichten auferlegt, dieses Konzept ist sehr alt und wird ebenfalls kaum hinterfragt. Warum bin ich als Person definiert welche sich der Staat zum Eigentum macht? Wieso kann man mich zur Erbringung von Leistungen zwingen und denunzieren sollte ich mich weigern dies zu tun? Weshalb wiegen Personenrechte schwerer als Menschenrechte? Und so weiter... 

Noch ein kleiner Exkurs: Zu Beginn der Industriellen Revolution war die Absicht, den Menschen von der Arbeit zu befreien, nicht zu verkennen. Durch jahrzehntelangen Fortschritt und der daraus folgenden stetig wachsenden Effizienz dieses Systems kam man dem Ziel immer näher, zumindest bis irgendwann auf halben Weg vergessen wurde worum es eigentlich geht. Heute stehen wir vor einem riesigen Problem, unsere Wirtschaft hat eine Dimension/Leistungsfähigkeit erreicht welche nur mehr in Kernbereichen eine Arbeitsleistung erfordert, der Rest wurde automatisiert oder durch fehlenden Nutzen wegrationalisiert. Sprich, es gibt immer weniger Arbeit welche die ständige Leistung durch einen Menschen erfordert und anstatt sich daran zu erfreuen und alle an diesem Gewinn zu beteiligen schlägt man sich über die Verbleibenden "Stellen" die Köpfe ein, wer es nicht schafft sich in diesem System einzugliedern wird gesellschaftlich abgewertet und jeder der anfängt diesen Zustand zu hinterfragen ist ein Utopist den es zu ächten gilt da er anscheinend keine Ahnung von der Realität hat. 

Solange man dieses Problem nicht aus der Welt schaffen kann wird sich die Situation nicht verbessern, selbst ein BGE kann daran nichts ändern denn dieses ist zur Symptombekämpfung nicht geeignet.


----------

